# Lightning Bolt Tail



## IceHot (Feb 9, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I am new to the forum. I am the proud owner of a 5 month old mix breed. He is mostly pit with a little bit of malamute and shepard. His name is Apollo.

I thought I'd share a few images as the natural pattern growing in on his tail is kind of awesome.

It's a natural lightning bolt pattern. Check out the images below.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum IceHot. You couldn't paint that lightning bolt that good if you tried, LOL. What a great identification mark on your beautiful brindled boy. What's his name?

Joe


----------



## Thunder01 (Nov 15, 2017)

That is incredible

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

I'd change Apollo's name to Flash and charge admission, LOL.

Joe


----------



## Borre97 (Oct 25, 2017)

El Rayo!!! That's a cool mark!! 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

